# כמה מקובל לתת מתנה לאח שמתחתן



## עומר 84 (24/10/12)

כמה מקובל לתת מתנה לאח שמתחתן


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (24/10/12)

אני נתתי 1200 עליי ועל בן זוגי 
אח של בן זוגי נתן את אותו סכום לאחותו אבל הוא בא לבד.
עניין של יכולת אני מניחה...


----------



## חמימו בטיטו (25/10/12)

כשאחי ויקטור התחתן נתתי לו מתנה 1,000 שקל.


----------



## אביה המואביה (24/10/12)

כמה כסף?  http://www.mitchatnim.co.il/kamakesef/

הזינו את הנתונים והאתר יאמר לכם.


----------



## תות ותותי (24/10/12)

זה מאוד תלוי בעיקר במצבו של האח 
לפי דעתי - אח/ות שיביאו כפי יכולתם...מאח חייל, תלמיד או סטודנט אף אחד לא יצפה כמו מרווק שעובד בחברת הייטק ומרוויח יפה.
לנו אחי ואישתו הביאו 2000 ש"ח
שאר האחים (שהם כבר עם ילדים) הביאו קצת פחות...
אחות של בעלי -  הביאה לנו בחתונה צ'ק בכדי לכסות את המנות שלה ומשפחתה...אבל מנגד הפיקה לנו שבן חתן מהסרטים בביתה וכל העלויות היו עליה...
זה לא חשוב כמה יביאו - כל אחד כמה שיכול, ואם אתה לא יכול תביא מתנה קטנה בשביל התשומת לב...


----------



## ZimmerTLV (24/10/12)

אצלנו נותנים מתנות 
זה באמת עניין של יכולת כמו שאמרו
אבל אצלנו למשל לא נהוג שהאחים מביאים צ'ק אלא מתנה- 
טלוויזיה, לילה במלון, מה שאפשר.


----------



## pootzki (24/10/12)

מתנה מהאחים 
מסכימה. לדעתי מתנה יפה הרבה יותר שווה ובעלת ערך. לאחותי קנינו טבעת מיוחדת עם יהלומים קטנים (ידענו שהיא אוהבת אותה מאוד) מתנה, זה לא עלה הרבה (500 ש"ח מכל אחות) אבל זאת מזכרת יפה, ונתנו לה אותה ביום החתונה מה שהוסיף לשמחה ולהתרגשות. אנחנו קיבלנו מכונת קפה שווה לחתונה וזה גם משהו שהוא גם כיפי ופינוק עם ערך סנטימנטלי וגם באמת מתנה יפה ומושקעת. לדעתי רק כסף זה פחות אישי ואם זה אח או חבר קרוב ויודעים מה הוא צריך אפשר לקנות לו משהו שהוא גם ישתמש בו וגם יהיה עם ערך ונופך אישי...  (יש מלא אופציות כמו מערכת כלים, שואב אבק רובוטי, מסך טלויזיה חדש, מכשיר חשמל כמו מייבש (אם אין) (תלוי בתקציב..)- אם הוא נמוך מדי למתנה שווה, הייתי קונה כמו שאמרו לפני לילה במלון, צימר, או משהו כזה..  מזל טוב!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (24/10/12)

מסכימה לגבי מתנות כשיש משהו שרוצים 
למשל, כשאחותי התחתנה, הם רצו לנסוע לצימר בסופ"ש אחרי החתונה- אז הזמנתי להם צימר ואמרתי להם מראש שאני מזמינה להם אותו.
כשגיסתי התחתנה, ידענו שהיא מאד רוצה מיקסר של קיטשן אייד וקנינו לה אותו (זה מיקסר מאד יקר). 
כשאנחנו התחתנו קיבלנו מגיסתי ובעלה שתי כריות אורתופדיות איכותיות. באותה תקופה תכננו לקנות כריות טובות בגלל ששלנו לא היו משהו. מאד שמחנו מהמתנה.


----------



## lanit (24/10/12)

כמו שאמרו לפני- תלוי במצב 
כשאחותי התחתנה, הייתי חיילת משוחררת שחוסכת לטיול. קניתי להם סט מצעים יוקרתי בתור מתנה לחתונה.
כשאנחנו התחתנו, אחיות שלי הציעו לנו לבחור מתוך רשימת מתנות (זוג אופניים, ספ"ש-ספא, סרוויס או קיטצ'ן-אייד), וכשאמרנו שאנחנו לא צריכים אף אחד מהם (לא רוכבים, אוהבים להיות בבית, לא צריך ויש מיקסר ומעבד מזון אחרים בבית), אז הן סיכמו על סכום וכל אחת הביאה אותו סכום (גם אחות עם בנזוג ושלושה ילדים, וגם הרווקה).
אחותו של הבחור מבוססת קצת פחות (סיימה ללמוד לפני שנה), ולכן נתתה לנו צ'ק צנוע יותר.
מישהי בעבודה סיפרה שהיא שידרגה לחתונה של אחיה את כל האלכוהול (השקיעה סביבות 4,000 ש"ח), ואז אמא שלה התערבה ואמרה שהיא צריכה להביא גם מתנה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כל משפחה ומה שאפשרי אצלה.


----------



## piloni86 (24/10/12)

אחותי ואח של החתן נתנו 2500


----------



## Olga1986 (24/10/12)

אצלנו המנהג השפיע יותר מהיכולת הכלכלית 
אח שלי ואחותו התחתנו בהפרש של חודשיים, לפני כשלוש שנים. אצלנו מאוד נהוג לחסוך מראש על מנת להביא סכום גבוה. אצלו במשפחה אין מנהג כזה. שנינו היינו סטודנטים ועבדנו במשרה חלקית, כך שמבחינה כלכלית מצבנו היה זהה. הוא הביא לחתונה של אחותו 1,000 ש"ח ואני הבאתי לאחי 5,000. כך שהכל תלוי בהמון גורמים.


----------



## המרחפת (24/10/12)

תלוי במצב הכלכלי 
כשהאחים שלי התחתנו הייתי תלמידת תיכון, ולא נתתי מתנה. 

לפני כמה חודשים התחתנתי והאחים שלי כולם מבוססים.
אחותי נתנה לי סיר יקר ויפה
אחי קנה לי מעבד מזון
ועוד אח הרים לנו עמדת אפטר-פארטי של המבורגרים מעולים ל-50 אנשים. 

כך שהתשובה היא בערך 1500 ש"ח, תלוי ביכולת הכלכלית.


----------



## קופיפיץ (24/10/12)

תלוי מצב כלכלי 
למשל, אנחנו נתנו לאחותי מתנה בשווי 4000 ש"ח, כאשר אחי הגדול ואני שמנו 2000 ש"ח כל אחד וכללנו גם את אחי הקטן שהרגע סיים י"ב מבלי שהוא ישים שקל...

עוד דוגמא, אחות של החצי הביאה לנו לחתונה מתנה מקסימה מסברובסקי, אין לי מושג כמה זה עלה, אבל היא חיילת והחליטה שמשקיעה מה שהיא יכולה...


----------



## פאסי86 (24/10/12)

אני חושבת שכדאי מתנה 
אצלנו ההורים נתנו סכום נכבד, אומנם לא שילמו את הכל אבל בכל זאת,
והאחים הביאו מתנות נחמדות...
אח שלי למשל שידרג לנו את הבר עם כמה בקבוקים איכותיים, היה מפנק


----------



## אוגלה (24/10/12)

אנחנו שמנו 1500 לחתונה של אחיו 
אבל אני מניחה שאם מסיבת הרווקים לא הייתה שבוע באמסטרדם, היינו שמים יותר. בכל זאת, אח שמתחתן זה פעם ב15 שנה


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (25/10/12)

פעם ב15 שנה?


----------



## אוגלה (25/10/12)

יש לו שני אחים 
אחד בן 27 והשני בן 14. אחותי היחידה בת 11. אז אני יוצאת מנקודת הנחה שבעשור הקרוב וקצת יותר, לא יהיו אחים שיתחתנו


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (25/10/12)

איזה הפרשים


----------



## batz6 (25/10/12)

כמה שאת מרגישה ויכולה 
אני רוצה לתת 5000אבל עושה מאמץ גדול לגרד את ה3009אם היה לי יותר הייתי נותנת הכל
אבל מודה כמה שזה נשמע לא.... זה רק לאח הזה,את חיי אתן לו


----------



## YaaraNetzer (25/10/12)

חייבת גם להגיב...תשובה שונה 
כשאנחנו התחתנו (הראשונים מהאחים להתחתן), לא ציפיתי או חשבתי בכלל שהאחים אמורים/צריכים לתת כסף או מתנה לחתונה שלנו, דווקא בגלל שזה אחים שמגיעים עם ההורים והם המשפחה הכי קרובה, וההורים נתנו הרבה מאוד כסף. אח של בעלי בן 24 שהגיעה עם החברה שלו, נתן לנו צ'ק של 1000 ש"ח. גילינו את זה כשפתחנו את כל הצ'קים, וזה ממש הפתיע אותנו, והיה ניראה לנו אפילו משעשע ומוגזם, כי לא חשבנו בכלל בכיוון... האחים עשו הכי הרבה "שמח" בחתונה והתרגשו איתנו- וזאת המתנה הכי טובה שהם יכלו לתת, וכמובן עזרו בכל מיני דברים בחתונה, הבאת ציוד, פריקה וכו'...


----------



## YaaraNetzer (25/10/12)

אם לא היה מובן- 2 האחים שלי לא הביאו. 
וזה ניראה לנו הגיוני.


----------



## batz6 (25/10/12)

הכל נכון 
לא חושבת שזה משנה ויש חוק בנושא
גם לי האחים של בעלי לא הביאו וזה היה בסדר,אחי שצעיר ממני חזר מחול בדיוק בלי כלום ונתן לי את ה700$היחידים שהיו לו,גם אותי זה הדהים,הפליא והצחיק,היה לנו ויכוח כי אני לא רציתי לקבל אבל בסופו של דבר הוא התעקש והיום אני מבינה אותו כשהוא מתחתן עכשיו, הרעיון הוא לעזור,לא משנה הסכום,אפשר לעזור בעשיה, תמיד יש מה לתת גם אם זה לרוץ לחלק הזמנות או כל דבר ש


----------



## YaaraNetzer (25/10/12)

ברור שאין חוק בנושא 
פשוט הצגתי גישה/ סיטואציה שונה ממה שהרוב כאן כתבו.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (25/10/12)

אחי המקסים בן 24 וקיבלתי ממנו במתנה סרטון 
מבחינתי - לא יכולנו לקבל מתנה יותר יפה! את הסרטון הוא עשה יחד עם אחותו של בעלי ויחד עם בעלה - זה היה כרוך בהשקעת זמן וכסף ולדעתי זה באמת הדבר הכי יפה שאפשר לקבל - מזכרת לכל החיים.


----------



## כרמל יהלום (25/10/12)

אח שלי נתן 4000... 
אבל הוא סתם מגזים!!!!!!!(!!!)
אני הייתי נותנת 2000...


----------



## BluishSky (26/10/12)

לדעתי מתנה אישית יותר מרגשת מכסף 
כשאנחנו התחתנו, ממש לא ציפיתי מהאחים שלי להביא משהו, כי הם עזרו כל כך בארגונים והיו איתנו, והם בכל זאת התעקשו להביא.
אבל תכלס, מה שהכי ריגש אותי הוא תמונת קולאז' מהממת שאחי הכין לנו עם תמונות שלנו מכל שנת היכרות שלנו עד החתונה.
זה שווה בעיניי הרבה יותר מכל מתנת כסף שהוא הביא...


----------

